
Young American Men Are Choosing Video Games Over Work in Staggering Numbers - drfuchs
http://fortune.com/2017/07/16/video-games-users-men/
======
existencebox
I've seen this cited so many times I had to dig into the root paper [1] The
entirety is going to require some reading after work, is quite lengthy, but
from a brief skimming I'm far from convinced that they're not inverting
causation, and even if they aren't, they phrase their conclusion FAR more
gently than TFA, leading to an interpretation that I find far more in
congruence with reality: That there has been a confluence of games being
better with real life propositions being worse for the demographic brackets in
question. Even preparing for college and work 20~ years ago was an abysmal
experience for me, and with the world as it is now, I don't know how I'd have
found the motivation if I needed to do it again. And then you're posed with
the alternative of a beautiful escapism, a world in which you have power,
autonomy, a job you enjoy, and can work towards a better life? At the risk of
waxing philosophical, if you want to make people play less video games, don't
blame the video games; that's paramount to the mistakes we made back in
prohibition. Focus on making the world for these people a better place so they
don't need a respite from it.

[1]
[http://scholar.princeton.edu/sites/default/files/maguiar/fil...](http://scholar.princeton.edu/sites/default/files/maguiar/files/leisure-
luxuries-labor-june-2017.pdf)

------
Powerofmene
A behavior will not typically be modified until the alternative is more
appealing. It is not as simple to connect behavior to cause as this study
implies without limiting outside factors.

